# Beautiful Makeup Ideas from 'Black' models!



## Nox (Oct 8, 2007)

Okay, why does this woman even toy with makeup at all. It's not as if her perfectly smooth, chisled-from-obsidian-glass skin even needs the stuff anyway. For the most part, the majority of WoC are not naturally this skin color, and therefore cannot achieve the same effect with similar eyeshadow colors or lip gloss. But I guess it can't hurt to try. This is on my list of FOTDs to try. If it turns out decent, I just _might_ post it. That combination of peacock colors is just so tempting. Her lips with the black gloss looks good too. Hmm... I'm getting ideas....






I like the simple line she has on her eyes. Though, she could have done with a stronger black color to make it really 'pop'. The light color she has on her lips, looks a little *too* naked. She can definitely wear alot of the strong lip colors that most ladies cannot. I can see her in a bright fucshia lip gloss or a pearly burgundy lipstick, that would look splendid!






Love it love it love it LOVE IT! Her lips. So divine. So perfect. She could just roll out of bed, slap that lip color on, and she's good to go. And it's just the perfect shade of red for her skin tone too. Not too fucshia, not too orange. Just Ruby Red Perfect. That charcoal eyeliner all around her eyes is especially gorgeous too. I know she's not wearing any blush, but I think you could probably immitate her cheeks with a sable colored blush under neath the bone. Simplicity definitely rules here.






This my (and Grace's/EmpiricalBeauty's) homegirl. W00T! The extraodinary Victoria Secret Model, Oluchi Onweagba! And of course, since she is a supermodel, she rarely needs to wear makeup like the rest of us mere mortals. But of course, she does wear a touch of it every now and then.



It looks like she did a sweep of color just slightly lighter than the natural skin from the upper eyelid to the brows, and then a little bit of the same in the corners of her eyes. The she lined her eyes, and it looks like maybe liquid liner there. Top off with mascara. I see she's wearing just a pinch of blush, probably of the Brick Red color. Her lips, I would bet she used a matte nude lipstick (nude for _her_... not the light pink variety), her natural lip color is a little pinker from what I remember.

If anyone has suggestions of Look-Alike colors, please post them here. Thanks!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 8, 2007)

Those girls are very beautiful! Oh wow. I remember when Oluchi won Miss world. Nigeria went crazy!!!!

I like the gold eyeshadow Oluchi has on and I love the first model's lip gloss.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 8, 2007)

They are all beautiful. I just love Alek Wek's face.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 8, 2007)

I have zero suggestions but they are just beautiful, The 1st model has THE most perfect looking skin. Lovely pics.

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are all beautiful. I just love Alek Wek's face. I wondered if that was her. She is gorgeous.


----------



## fawp (Oct 8, 2007)

Ah! Too much beautiful skin!


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 8, 2007)

alex is really articulate...i read an interview about her before she's humble and down-to-earth


----------



## monniej (Oct 8, 2007)

gorgeous pics! i couldn't see the one of oluchi.

it did show up after i posted! just beautiful!


----------



## Nox (Oct 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gorgeous pics! i couldn't see the one of oluchi. Yes, that last one hangs a bit. Maybe, try refreshing the page.




She is always worth seeing!


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi,

I looove that photo of Alex. It's such a freakin' awesome composition.


----------



## Nox (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
I looove that photo of Alex. It's such a freakin' awesome composition.

I know, isn't it? That photo really does her justice! And gosh darn I have got to have that eyeshadow combo!!!!


----------



## enyadoresme (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know, isn't it? That photo really does her justice! And gosh darn I have got to have that eyeshadow combo!!!! the first pic?i love it lol

i did my e/s like that before except it was more sky blue than navy... i have to say those colors are sexy on dark skinned women


----------



## Noir Sakura (Oct 9, 2007)

I love Oluchi. She's so beautiful.

And i'll always be envious of Aleks smooth skin. I can't believe she has psoriasis when she was younger.


----------



## Nox (Oct 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Noir Sakura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Oluchi. She's so beautiful.
And i'll always be envious of Aleks smooth skin. I can't believe she has psoriasis when she was younger.

Alek use to apply Vaseline to help with that condition! Another reason why to use it!


----------



## SewAmazing (Oct 10, 2007)

I went to school with girls complected like this. I always envied their flawless poreless skin, which always seem to accompany perfectly straight white teeth too. They always looked so regal and goddess-like to me. I always had zits and needed braces (that I finally did get) so badly. Obviously I was given a fabulous personality in lieu of perfect skin......


----------



## bmichlig (Oct 12, 2007)

This is gorgeous - these stunning women all together. And a great range of makeup looks. I'm glad you posted these pics, and I really enjoyed your take on the makeup! Thanks!


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 13, 2007)

Why is everyone referring to Alek? Is that her on the first picture? I don't think it is.


----------



## angellove (Oct 13, 2007)

they are gorgeous!


----------



## Nox (Oct 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *nuberianne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why is everyone referring to Alek? Is that her on the first picture? I don't think it is. Yes, that is indeed Ms. Wek. I would recognize those ears of hers anywhere, LOL.


----------



## iviv711 (Nov 21, 2007)

They are gorgeous women....


----------



## lummerz (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree. Totally Gorgeous!

Alek and in fact all...have amazing skin!

The first pic is truly amazing....i'm so in awe of photshop!


----------



## Annia (Nov 21, 2007)

They are very beautiful! Who's the lady in the second picture?


----------



## sephoras girl (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Nox (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Who's the lady in the second picture? I don't know what her name is, but I have been seeing her a lot in pictures of fashion show runway still shots and backstage as well. I think she gets a lot of work in Europe especially, she seems to be in all their popular magazine editorial spreads.


----------



## Annia (Nov 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know what her name is, but I have been seeing her a lot in pictures of fashion show runway still shots and backstage as well. I think she gets a lot of work in Europe especially, she seems to be in all their popular magazine editorial spreads. Thanks for the reply. I think she's very gorgeous


----------



## Imaginatrix (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow... can I be Alek Wek when I grow up?! O.O

(... My avatar is actually a photo of me, so... you can tell this is a pointless wish! However... WOW.)


----------



## Nox (Nov 22, 2007)

^ Imaginatrix... why _aren't_ you modeling????

Look at that strong face of yours. It's very modely material all because of your good bone structure. I don't know what your height is, but a unique look like that could have high potential in the high fashion/haute couture business... very _very_ rare.


----------



## Imaginatrix (Nov 22, 2007)

Aw, thank you, Nox!





I'm only 5'3" and a mesomorph to match (aka, I have hips and boobs and thighs and a butt, and I DO actually EAT.)

I haven't ever considered it because I haven't seen people who look like, well, ME in modelling campaigns too often - I mean, just ordinary people.


----------



## Claire_Louise (Nov 22, 2007)

The top picture is absolutely gorgeous everything about it, the model the make up, the colours, WOW!

Claire xx


----------



## ivette (Nov 22, 2007)

gorgeous pics


----------



## Nox (Nov 26, 2007)

Okay, here is Volume II of "Beautiful Makeup Ideas from 'Black' Models. All of these lovely ladies were previous contestants on _"America's Next Top Model"_.

BRE






She doesn't have a whole lot of other makeup going on, but the nude lips are perfect. On black skin, depending on the tone, it can be hard to create a very good nude palette without looking like you just slapped on some plain brown lipstick that wasn't designed to be a nude... you can just kinda... tell. It looks soft and moist without the tell-tale satiny sheen that regular matte lipsticks have. It also looks a little bit more sleek than a simple re-purposed 'concealor' + 'sealer gloss' duo. I think it was an actual lip veneer... I'm just still not sure what they used..... hmm.

KEENYAH






This girl cannot get anymore gorgeous. This covershot was one of my favorites back then, and it still ranks in my Top 5 even up to today. I like how they didn't spare the eyes nor the lips for color, but they didn't go totally "Harlequin" on the face either. She has a beautiful smile with perfect teeth, so it was only right that they framed it with a glossy berry lip. They used a slate-grey matte color on the lid, and they contoured it with a lot of charcoal off-black in the crease and outer corners. Her cheekbones were already stunning, so I am a bit befuddled as to why in the world the makeup artist chose to use some sort of highlight on top of them, that is my one dislike. Anyway, I wish I had a bigger photo of this to really show how beautiful her face looks, and especially how polished and befitting her brows are.

NNENNA






I really favored her to win that Cyle of ANTM, she is so beautiful, she does not even need the frivolity of hair. Little Tidbit: We are both from the same Nigerian ethnic group, and we both pursued the same field of study (chemical engineering)... I would say she's a smart and driven cookie, but knowing us, we all are that way



. Anyway, even though she is without a whole lot of makeup, you can see that a flawless foundation match, a shiny clear lipgloss, heavily mascaraed lashes, and sharp black eyeliner go a long way in making a face look camera-ready. She doesn't have blush, she's not wearing eyeshadow, she's not wearing a bright lip color, but still, she can stand next to any other woman and knock 'em dead 99.999998% of the time. Sometimes, simplicity is good.

DANIELLE






She was the winner for ANTM Cycle 7. She is illustrating another perfect example of how the beautiful really don't need hair... if you have a well-shaped head and nice delicate features. I like how they used slate-grey shadow on Danielle, just as they did on Keenya. But the difference here, is that is is a pearly finish, versus a flat matte finish on Keenyah. I think for WoC who are dark skinned and are afraid of wearing obvious blue eyeshadow, that slate-grey is a good option, because it's cooler toned, and does pull blueish hues without the overtness of say, an aquamarine. I also like how they intensified her lips' natural color. They brightened it up in the center, and then they used a blended darker brown liner around the outer edge, and glosses it over for a nicely lacquered finish.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Nov 26, 2007)

the first woman looks simply AMAZING. I mean, jaw dropping.

Waris Dirie is a beautiful woman inside and out.

the last woman *shrugs* never heard of her.

I thought the most gorgeous nubian lady I had ever seen would have been Naomi Campbell but rumor has it that's she not the nicest person to be around.

I agree with you that the second woman could go with a nice pearlized burgundy color. I am light olive, and have found almost every shade of sparkly beige will not show up on even *my* lips! It's always that problem or the shade looks too "orange."

I do think the second model look nice with a good pink, but a rather sparkling one and not a matte.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Nov 26, 2007)

For the love of GOD someone PUH-LEEZE tell me what brand and shade of red

this is!!!






Thanks for posting these Nox!


----------



## beautydiva (Nov 26, 2007)

they have got fab skin!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 27, 2007)

they are gorgeous,

i especially love the first one, i go to an art school and the quality of that photo is excelent.

but they all have really good make up ideas that i think could translate to other skin tones with a litlle bit of tweaking,

though i may have to stay away from he black lipstick


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 27, 2007)

I love the top one, the black lipstick looks amazing. And the eyeliner in the second pic is beautiful.


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 25, 2008)

More pics!


----------



## Nox (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sephoras girl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif More pics! Hey, who are _your_ favorites *Sephora's Girl*? I would love to see more pics too... post 'em!




But just for kicks, lemme get a few more up here:

* Gabrielle Union - *I love the shell pink lipstick she's wearing here, and the very subtle matte black smoky lid she's wearing. She's also got the trademark bright coral blush. She looks great, but it's the same look all time, I would love to see her take a risk with something different just to show us a new side of her.





* Kelly Rowland*... the best looking one of the DC Trio (IMO), she does not need a lot of makeup to look good... does she even get skin blemishes??? She always sticks with her tried and true tinted lipgloss, augmented lashes and a dash of color on the lids. I see she also did a white liner on her lower water line, looks great!





And... The Great *Iman*! She was part of the reason brown liner and clear gloss began as a style, she makes it look so good. I love how she used a charcoal (greyish black) smoky look for her deep set eyes. I cannot believe this woman is going to be pushing towards her sixties in not too long. She always had naturally faint eyebrows, but I wonder if they were darker, could it make her look even younger?


----------



## vanilla_sky (Feb 25, 2008)

wow, the first picture is just stunning



all of them are gorgeous women.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pics! I like Waris.


----------



## MaddyBoo718 (Feb 25, 2008)

I would DIE to look like Alek Wek, or at least have her skin... She's beautiful!

Iman is another beautiful woman. I love her!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

I love that first picture. I would like to see that recreation.


----------



## sephoras girl (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey, who are _your_ favorites *Sephora's Girl*? I would love to see more pics too... post 'em!





But just for kicks, lemme get a few more up here:

*Gabrielle Union - *I love the shell pink lipstick she's wearing here, and the very subtle matte black smoky lid she's wearing. She's also got the trademark bright coral blush. She looks great, but it's the same look all time, I would love to see her take a risk with something different just to show us a new side of her.

http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/3...leunionmp3.jpg
*Kelly Rowland*... the best looking one of the DC Trio (IMO), she does not need a lot of makeup to look good... does she even get skin blemishes??? She always sticks with her tried and true tinted lipgloss, augmented lashes and a dash of color on the lids. I see she also did a white liner on her lower water line, looks great!

http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/5...468x548tf4.jpg
And... The Great *Iman*! She was part of the reason brown liner and clear gloss began as a style, she makes it look so good. I love how she used a charcoal (greyish black) smoky look for her deep set eyes. I cannot believe this woman is going to be pushing towards her sixties in not too long. She always had naturally faint eyebrows, but I wonder if they were darker, could it make her look even younger?

http://img108.imageshack.us/img108/9...ancoveroy6.jpg
Funny you should mention gabrielle union.

My family believes I look just like her. (I don't)

I'll see If I can find something.


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 25, 2008)

they are all so pretty!


----------



## andrrea (Feb 25, 2008)

They are all gorgeous!!!


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 2, 2008)

Erykah Badu, Lauren Hill, and Amel Larrieux are not models but they are beautiful and I love their look (especially erykah's hair)

I love Erykah's song Honey!

Erykah's looks are neutral (eyes and lips).

Lauren Hill has brown lipstick and eyeshadow (chocolate palatte).

Amel Larrieux has the smokey eye and the nude lips.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 3, 2008)

i just bought the beauty of color by Iman and i am lovin it.....it has great ideas for WoC


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 3, 2008)

I bought that book awhile back.

It's great!

I included a pic of tocarra.

She is very beautiful.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 24, 2008)

anymore?


----------



## internetchick (Mar 24, 2008)

You know there was a Target ad in my magazine that actually listed the products the model wore(Iman mostly I think), but I have no idea how to find it online.


----------



## sephoras girl (Mar 24, 2008)

I think I know what you are talking about.

I think I have the ad in my purse.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 24, 2008)

I absolutely love Alek Wek's picture. She's one of my fav models.


----------



## sephoras girl (Apr 1, 2008)

Any recreations?


----------



## Brianasmom (Apr 1, 2008)

I think all the women have beautiful skin...simply flawless


----------



## sephoras girl (May 3, 2008)

Here's a vid with some african/african american models in it.





YouTube - Black Beauty is Diverse


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 4, 2008)

Extremely beautiful.


----------



## bulbul (May 4, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## sephoras girl (May 19, 2008)

Great ideas.


----------

